# Power G4: remise en état



## assak (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Tout d'abord, je dois préciser que je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose sur Mac, plutôt windowsien formé "sur le tas" (au travail, de W95 à W7) et Linuxien depuis une petite année (Debian puis Ubuntu).

J'ai donc récupéré un Power Mac G4 la semaine dernière, qui partait à la poubelle...
*Donc pas de CD d'installation qui va avec...*

Première chose, j'ouvre la bête, et constate que je possède deux petits DD.
Je lance la vérification via l'utilitaire de disque (remarque: vraiment convivial comme OS, ça me change de windows...) et me donne ça:

Verif DD Erreur.jpg

Sur la Toile, j'ai cru comprendre que je dois mettre le CD d'installation pour le faire....
Est-ce exact ou bien y a t'il une réinitialisation possible ?

Il y a peut être plus radical, en installant un OS récent, mais là, je suis embêté car ne suis même pas sûr du modèle de la bête et de son OS.

J'ai ajouté en p-j le détail de ma bécanne.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2012)

Salut, tu peux regarder derrière l'ordinateur, sous la prise d'alim électrique, il y'a normalement, une étiquette, avec le descriptif du modèle.


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2012)

Si tu as 2 disques, tu as peut être 2 systèmes.
démarre avec "alt" au boot (boing) et sélectionne le 2ème disque pour booter.
Là l'utilitaire de disque ne peut réparer le disque sur lequel il est installé, mais depuis le second (s'il est bootable) il pourrait


----------



## assak (8 Septembre 2012)

Salut iMacounet, en effet, il y a ça d'inscrit: Power Mac G4 model n°:M8570 EMC n°: 1914.
J'ai trouvé ce site http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Power_Mac
et le Power Mac G4 MDD m'a l'air d'être le bon .

Salut Invité, merci du tuyau, je vais essayer derechef ! Je mettrai le résultat une fois fait.

A+ et merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

@Invité: ben non, il y a bien eu un écran "spécial" avec l'icône de mon DD (avec un X), j'ai supposé que c'était bien l'OS X, mais pas de trace du DD C, donc non bootable...


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2012)

Dommage.
Tu peux essayer de cloner ton disque de 9go sur l'autre avec CCC par ex, ainsi tu pourras le réparer avec l'utilitaire de disque de l'autre disque


----------



## assak (8 Septembre 2012)

ok Invité, je vais essayer ça (ds 4 jours, départ week-end) et te tiendrai au courant .
Cordialement.


----------



## assak (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai regardé comme faire avec ta solution via CCC, mais je ne vais pas me lancer dans cette voie, encore trop "newbees" en la matière. Vais donc faire un saut chez ICLG sur Marseille pour voir si je peux installer Snow Leopard directement (surprise d'un windowsien quant à la modicité du prix de la distrib... eh oui, toutes mes confiouzes ;-). Cela me permettra de faire un installation propre sur un DD neuf. Merci encore pour vos conseils. Ferai ultime topo bientôt.


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2012)

assak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai regardé comme faire avec ta solution via CCC, mais je ne vais pas me lancer dans cette voie, encore trop "newbees" en la matière. Vais donc faire un saut chez ICLG sur Marseille pour voir si je peux installer Snow Leopard directement (surprise d'un windowsien quant à la modicité du prix de la distrib... eh oui, toutes mes confiouzes ;-). Cela me permettra de faire un installation propre sur un DD neuf. Merci encore pour vos conseils. Ferai ultime topo bientôt.



Snow Leo, ça ne sera pas possible.
Il ne supporte que les processeurs Intel et non les Motorola comme le G4.
Au max tu peux aller sur Mac Os10.5 (Leopard)


----------



## assak (14 Septembre 2012)

Salut Invité, 
En effet, je viens de téléphoner à un magasin Apple sur Aix (super sympa le mec), et il m'a dit la même chose.
Pour le 10.5, il ne me l'a pas trop conseillé, me disant de conserver ce "viel avion de chasse" (sic)  tel quel, car il y a possibilité de bugs.  
La seule chose que je pourrai faire, est de booster ma mémoire vive de 1 Go à 2 Go. 
Dont acte.
Comme la bécane vient de chez un graphiste, je vais lui demander s'il a conservé le CD d'origine afin de procéder à la réparation, ou à une installation propre un DD neuf. 
Sinon, je pense qu'il est possible de trouver un 10.4.11 en téléchargement ?.

Bref, y'a pas le feu au lac, je vais déjà découvrir tranquillou cet univers Mac. Je l'ai mis en réseau avec mon ubuntu pour accéder à internet (impossible pour l'instant avec mon windows 7, étonnant non ?...) et on verra bien ensuite.

Merci encore pour votre aide et à bientôt.


----------

